#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-14
<seattlegaucho> hmm ... i see netsplits @ work every now and then
<seattlegaucho> ... but this is 1st time here
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-17
<valorie> Salt, when you have a chance, please change chan topic to: Oneiric Release party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1260/detail/ | Please join Launchpad team so you can VOTE on leadership: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington | This channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<valorie> thanks
* Salt changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wa to: Oneiric Release party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1260/detail/ | Please join Launchpad team so you can VOTE on leadership: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington | This channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-09-13
<Salt> yo, anyone up to give a lightning talk at gslug tomorrow?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-09-07
<ahi2> good morning
